# my itunes and restore points for macbook



## goodtobee (Aug 15, 2008)

i would like to know how i can recover my itunes library after some strange disappearance. i tried importing it from it's folder but it did not work. so i would like to know how i can do a system restore for my macbook like i have done on my pc which has worked and was once able to get back my library and playlists. thank you.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

The Mac does not have restore points per-say, unless you have been using Time Machine. Otherwise, unless you have been doing regular backups, you will most likely not be able to recover lost data. Perhaps if you decribe your problem in detail, what you have noticed, and have done to try to correct it, we can help figure out what is going on.


----------

